# Anybody hang this before?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm hanging this tomorrow.
Any insights?

http://www.betterlivingthroughdesign.com/renovate/newsworthy-recycled-wallpaper/


Thanks



.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Call in sick :whistling2:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Call in sick :whistling2:


I missed my window for backing out.
My friend called this morning with a material he described as those Chinette paper plates. I thought of tile setters but again, I need to learn to say no. From what I understand it has 45 degree outside corners.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, it's 30% nylon, 70% newspaper strips.
I just contacted them, They're sending specs.
I'll post them.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

looks like something you cannot wipe down, if any paste gets on it

like a nightmare for sure

but maybe not? who knows?

personally, I would be scared


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Doesn't look any (EDIT: INSERT) DIFFERENT THAN other type of textile that one should hang "clean", my only concern is how well does a blade cut through the stuff.

I just hung another "grass" cloth that was in reality sisal (think twine with HUGE knots). That was a real PITA to cut and trim. 

Ask for a sample and see how it handles.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Looks interesting........good luck


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> Ask for a sample and see how it handles.


Too late for that, I do it tomorrow morning.
I'll take better pictures of the material and report.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Turns out it was easy peasy. It was just news and magazine print with a laminate on top. The kind of laminate that you used to put on your SS card to protect it before you knew it was illegal.
The backing was like for grasscloth.

It was kinda cool, it has print from all over the world, and when I was done I felt like I did my part to save the world for the day.

Easy to cut but two pain in the arm moldings.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ugly stuff. Charge large.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Turns out it was easy peasy. It was just news and magazine print with a laminate on top. The kind of laminate that you used to put on your SS card to protect it before you knew it was illegal.
> The backing was like for grasscloth.
> 
> It was kinda cool, it has print from all over the world, and when I was done I felt like I did my part to save the world for the day.
> ...


That looks really cool. I had no doubts that you could handle it. I mean, with a name like Underdog..."There's no need to fear, Underdog is here!"


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ugly stuff. Charge large.


I had only spoken to the customer by phone and thought she was the decorator... she was the home owner. Glad I didn't say anything that belongs just between work people.

It's been a mixed bag from people I show it to, either love it or not impressed.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> That looks really cool. I had no doubts that you could handle it. I mean, with a name like Underdog..."There's no need to fear, Underdog is here!"


I'm all about the upside:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I see it "panalizes" and that you balanced that wall, I assume one needs to balance each wall just like grass?

each molding take about 5 - 7 minutes to cut? 

BTW, a colleague once showed me a nifty trim tool, a artist spatula:









he had one like #1, but a whole set would be cool to help trim those nasty returns.

I had one, but it broke. Remind me to visit AC Moore this weekend.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> I see it "panalizes" and that you balanced that wall, I assume one needs to balance each wall just like grass?
> 
> each molding take about 5 - 7 minutes to cut?
> 
> BTW, a colleague once showed me a nifty trim tool, a artist spatula:


I'm slow and I know it and don't mind taking my time. Didn't take note of how long those moldings took though.
Love the artist spatula idea. I think I could make do with #2 and one of those others. I keep a tackle box for specialty rarely used tools. Those would fit right in. Thanks

I told her it would look like grass up front so she couldn't say anything after it was hung, which I do with grass and fabrics as well.
I just centered the seam, but what I should have done was take my Photoshop spot healing tool like this:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Customer: " But I saw a picture of this paper on the internet and you couldn't see the seams......"


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> Customer: " But I saw a picture of this paper on the internet and you couldn't see the seams......"


 
cant see em in the second pic

kinda jumps out at you in the first one
but that is probably just a paper hangers eyes:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

as Barry B says, "wallpaper has seams"

The natural tendency of many materials like that is to panalize. You can't do anything about it. Seaming in the middle of a wall OR balancing of a larger wall is the only alternative - but you all knew that.


----------



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

I think it looks great. Nice conversations piece as well!


Edit: deleted inappropriate advertising link. Please read http://www.painttalk.com/faq.php?faq=painttalk#faq_adrules 

After a certain number of posts (I forget at the moment) you may create a sig file with your business link. This rule is necessary to prevent the hit and run spammers, apologies from the staff and membership at PT. Thank you for your cooperation


----------

